# My Baby Hermit Crab



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

I got my hermit crab 3 weeks ago tomorrow from PetSmart. She's a baby Fancy Hermit Crab named Tomatoa (Or Toa).
So far she's been doing great! She eats her food, drinks her water, doesn't pinch, is curious about everything, etc...
She still hides when I hold her though  Hopefully she'll be brave enough to sit on my hand soon!

Anyone who has hermit crabs: I bought her the standard Hermit Crab food at PetSmart but I read I can feed her watermelon and other fruits, veggies, eggs, bloodworms, etc... I haven't tried this yet because I don't want to hurt her. Can I feed her these things? What do you give your hermits as treats?


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

She is a adorable!


Man, I'd love to have a hermit crab again (I had a few in those tiny little habitats they come in from the mall when I was a kid. Realizing now how bad that was for them.) But I a) have no room and b) have a cat that would try and eat them. Plus my pet plate is just a little too full right now.


----------

